

Adobe CS4 is shipping (link to faster HTML store) - radley
https://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/store/html/index.cfm?store=OLS-US

======
josefresco
Seeing as I already bought into CS3, this is a generation I'll skip and spend
that money on other aspects of my business.

------
ScottWhigham
18GB download lol. it says "27 hours for DSL connection"

